# where to find PyOpenCL?



## zlopi (Nov 14, 2012)

Necessary package PyOpenCL, to work with the video card. But in the ports of the package I have found. If anyone who probyval collect it for freebsd?

I would be glad of any help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2012)

There's devel/opencl but I don't think that installs any python libraries. You're probably going to have to port it yourself.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

